# Standard Fishing Company of Aberdeen



## Wilton Endeavour (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello folks,
this is my first post here.
I was looking for anyone who can tell me the fleet colours of the Standard Fishing Company of Aberdeen. One of my relatives in my family tree was lost overboard from the Linn O' Dee steam trawler . This happened back on 24th December 1928. He fell overboard about 180 miles East of the Isle of May and his body was never found. His name was Alexander Grundison Buchanan and many of his relatives were Fishermen from Prestonpans. I have a friend who was going to make me a wooden model of the above ship and he was just wanting to know the fleet colours. The ship was built by Hawthorns of Leith in 1915 and registered in Aberdeen as A338. It was sold in 1925 to Robert Flockhart of Newhaven, Edinburgh and later registered in Leith in 1935 where it became the Ocean Brine LH78. Here is hoping that someone can come up with the answer.
Yours,
Wilton Endeavour


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi , I have had a look through my books on Aberdeen fishing companies and there is very little information on the Standard Fishing Company. The only vessels I can find reference for are the Teal A428 built 1893 in Govan. Briton A101 built 1906 in Aberdeen. The Northman ? built Aberdeen 1911. 
Your best hope may be that some one has a painting of these vessels or the Linn o Dee it's self by one of the A. Harwoods' Father & Son who painted mainly trawlers for the Owners, Skippers or others as a commission.
There are seven on display in Aberdeen Maritime Museum but unfortunately none that can help you.
Regards
Bill


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Lots of information on the Ocean Brine here, but sadly no mention of colours:-

http://www.llangibby.eclipse.co.uk/milfordtrawlers/accidents & incidents/ocean_brine.htm

Also here:-

http://grantontrawlers.com/Trawlers/Ocean Brine LH 78.htm

http://www.fleetwood-fishing-indust...album=search&cat=0&pid=2996#top_display_media

http://www.llangibby.eclipse.co.uk/milfordtrawlers/othertrawlers_i-p.htm

Sorry but I'm sure you've seen all these before...


----------



## Wilton Endeavour (Jan 15, 2016)

*Aberdeen Standard Fishing Company*

Hello John and Bill, yes I have came across those websites that you mentioned. I also came across a book called Trawler Cross Reference Guide by Paul Denham. I don't think there's any pictures of any trawlers. But it seems to be a kindle download version available. 
There does seem to be a lack of pictures in colour showing the company colours.
Thanks for replying to the thread. 

Yours,
Wilton Endeavour


----------



## Wilton Endeavour (Jan 15, 2016)

*Standard Fishing Company Aberdeen*

I got my friend to make me a wooden model of the steam trawler, Linn O' Dee, that my ancestor fell overboard back in 1928. I tried to send a picture to the model boat section. But it said that it was too large to send. Which is a shame as it is a very nice model. 

Yours,

Wilton Endeavour


----------



## Wilton Endeavour (Jan 15, 2016)

I am trying to upload a couple of photographs of the model, but it says that the photos are too big. 

Wilton Endeavour


----------



## raf1387 (Jan 23, 2007)

Standard Fishing company, black topsides over red boot topping. Brown casing and wheelhouse, black funnel.


----------



## Wilton Endeavour (Jan 15, 2016)

I finally got my photos to upload to the model ships section if you want to take a look at them. Under the Linn O' Dee thread. 
yours,
Wilton Endeavour


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi Wilton. It's nice to see you have had a result to your inquires. I had a look at your photos and your friend has done you proud.
Bill


----------

